# Colt Defender Series



## Taybot3

I'm confused by the Colt New Agent Series. It says it is 45 ACP caliber but then at the bottom right, it says 9mm.

I thought these are two different types of caliber. Can someone please clear this up for me?

Below is the link to the pistol. You will see that in the bottom right hand corner it shows another pic of the pistol, but it says 9mm by it. can someone please clear this up as to which caliber it is. I don't know much about guns and am greatly appreciative. thx!

Colt's Manufacturing Company LLC


----------



## cougartex

You are correct, 9mm & .45ACP are two different calibers. Colt may be only producing the .45ACP version. If you look at the technical specifications none are listed for the 9mm. 

Call Colt @ 1-800-962-2658 for details.


----------



## scpankow

You can find the Colt Defender or Night Defender in 9mm, I have seen those on Gunbroker.com...sweet gun but $800 to $1000 in cost.

Shannon


----------



## scpankow

Like this one...

Colt Defender 3" 1911 9mm SS : Semi-auto at GunBroker.com


----------



## Nra-Life-Member

I myself am waiting for the Agent in .45 ACP DA...


----------



## samurai

I just picked up a Defender Plus this weekend( full size grip and 3" barrel). Took it to the range today and it shot and handled great.


----------



## SigZagger

I am totally new to any Colt firearm. I shot my brother's .45 Defender Series 90 and it now belongs to me. I'm in the process of dumping those ugly stock rubber grips. I think I'm going to get the carbon fiber style. If one is interested in a small lightweight .45 for conceal carry, the Colt Defender series should be considered.


----------



## Packard

Is this weapon small enough to carry in an ankle rig? I've carried a S & W Model 60 stainless steel J-frame on the ankle (a bit heavy at about 20 to 22 ounces) but easily concealed. But the butt of the model 60 is quite a bit smaller I would think than the Defender's.

What do you think? Ankle rig, yes or no.


----------



## SigZagger

I tried a M36 in an ankle holster once and hated it. My idea of an ankle carry would be a small LCP... maybe. Also, IMO, the 22.5 oz (empty) Defender may be too large as well for the ankle.


----------



## VAMarine

Packard said:


> Is this weapon small enough to carry in an ankle rig? I've carried a S & W Model 60 stainless steel J-frame on the ankle (a bit heavy at about 20 to 22 ounces) but easily concealed. But the butt of the model 60 is quite a bit smaller I would think than the Defender's.
> 
> What do you think? Ankle rig, yes or no.


A revolver has most of the weight in the middle making it ideal for ankle carry. A 3" 1911 has a lot of weight hanging in the grip that will make it feel very awkward in an ankle rig.

A 3" 1911 can be ankle carried, but it would not be my first choice for an ankle gun.


----------

